
Ask HN: What Are Some Useful/Nifty Design Patterns in Programming? - sidcool
I have seen a general disdain for Design Patterns (GoF etc.).  But are there any design patterns you have found very useful in programming?<p>They could be one of the standard design patterns  defined by GoF or others, or patterns that you had to create on your own to solve a particular problem.<p>These could be Object Oriented or Functional Design patterns.  I am not talking about any System level or Web scale design patterns here.
======
verdverm
Visitor pattern is highly useful for tree like data.

~~~
sidcool
Thanks. I have personally been trying to understand the Visitor pattern and
its implementation since a few days. But I cannot for some reason wrap my mind
around it. Any good article/video to explain it?

